# Captured a Swarm at the TV News Station (news story to follow)



## EngineeringBeek (Mar 4, 2008)

This morning I was called by a furniture store about a swarm behind their building. The swarm was on a guardrail type post between their property and the news station's property. The news station had already called somebody else but I arrived first. When the other beek arrived he let me take the swarm as he played commentary on the mic for the camera. All went well and the swarm was put in the box with only one sting to the camera man. They interviewed both of us beeks. They asked questions about why the bees do this. What should be done about it and how they can contact a beekeeper to come collect the swarm. They asked why we think it is important to save the bees rather than spray them. They said that it would likely be the main story on tonights news. I think this is going to be great for educating people on bees and helping to save them. I will post a link to the news story as soon as it runs and they post it online.

***EDIT***
Direction to view the story: I was quite disappointed at how much they cut out of the story. They didn't even include much of the directions on what to do and how to know who to call. Once again the media lets me down.
Go to www.wthitv.com
You will see a video screen on the right hand side of the screen. Under the screen there will be small thumbnail photos that can be viewed. Scroll to the right until you get to the story "Bees attach WTHI Station"


----------



## Yuleluder (Mar 2, 2005)

Nice!


----------



## Brent Bean (Jun 30, 2005)

I can’t wait to see it. Did you poise with your best side showing?


----------



## John Gesner (Dec 17, 2005)

*Free Advertising*

That's what I call a high priority swarm call.


----------



## bee crazy (Oct 6, 2005)

*Nice!*

Way to go Matt


----------



## EngineeringBeek (Mar 4, 2008)

bee crazy said:


> Way to go Matt


It should be on channel 10 WTHI tonight if you'd like to watch.


----------



## Budster (Mar 24, 2006)

Cool...


----------



## The Honey House (May 10, 2000)

*Bees attack TV station!*

http://www.wthitv.com/Global/story.asp?S=8385424


----------



## drobbins (Jun 1, 2005)

Very nice

Dave


----------



## Hill's Hivery (Jan 7, 2005)

Hey I get that channel... I'll have to watch. Like to see who I am chatting with anyway! And this way I can watch how the Professionals do it!


----------



## EngineeringBeek (Mar 4, 2008)

Hill's Hivery said:


> Hey I get that channel... I'll have to watch. Like to see who I am chatting with anyway! And this way I can watch how the Professionals do it!


The beekeeper (Wayne) that is shown in the video is the other beekeeper. They did not show any of my interview. I am the one in the jacket/veil scraping the bees into the box though.

BTW I edited the original post to include directions to the video.


----------



## jbmanno (Feb 26, 2008)

That would have been a perfect opportunity to get the word out to the viewers on what to do when they see a swarm...too bad the station cut you guys short! 
Good job anyway.
Joe


----------



## Sarge (Jun 26, 2006)

I've gotten 4 more swarm calls from that spot so I have no complaints. 
Hey Eng. got a nest in Brazil in an old house needs a trap out and I don't have time to mess with it.
Want it?


----------



## Barry Tolson (May 26, 2004)

Way cool! I worked at WTHI back in the 70's...what I could see still looked the same! Those close to the ground swarms are sure nice to take!


----------



## EngineeringBeek (Mar 4, 2008)

Sarge said:


> I've gotten 4 more swarm calls from that spot so I have no complaints.
> Hey Eng. got a nest in Brazil in an old house needs a trap out and I don't have time to mess with it.
> Want it?


I just did a cutout today in Brazil. My hives have all been filled with swarms so I actually had to call a friend that helped do it and he took the bees because I had committed to the cutout before I filled all my hives. I'm surely not doing it for free, but I may do it if the person is willing to pay.


----------



## Sarge (Jun 26, 2006)

This one is a bear. Historic house and no cutting alowed. Trap out or spray 'em. I'm leaning toward spray because I don't have time to mess with 'em.


----------



## EngineeringBeek (Mar 4, 2008)

Sarge said:


> This one is a bear. Historic house and no cutting alowed. Trap out or spray 'em. I'm leaning toward spray because I don't have time to mess with 'em.


Well, I think a trapout could be done to harvest the work force of the bees. These could likely be combined with another colony or they could be given some fresh brood and/or eggs and raise a new queen. Then the remainder could be sprayed. I've never done a trap-out before but I would be willing to try it. I have top bar hives and I have a small 15 bar box that could be put up at the level of the entrance if it isn't too high up. Are they willing to pay though? If not I'd rather let it go because swarms are much easier and I've been getting plenty of swarm calls.


----------

